# Woodworking Idioms



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

We have all heard idoms for everything, I thought it might be fun to post some idioms about wood and maybe learn some new ones.
Or will this topic be…............*Flat as a board.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

" blockhead " ,
" dumb as a post ",
" out on a limb "


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry Patron that went " against the grain" .LOL "Im out on a limb" "bark bark" I.m sorry I can't do more I'll just "LOG OUT" he he Alistair


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll bet if this post gets going they will be *coming out of the woodwork*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

im lost , i 
" can't see the forest for the trees "


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck getting people to respond! *Knock on wood*!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this one is as *Hard as Nails*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

wood that be wood nails dan or wood you be talking about non wood nails ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wood post but it's Knot for me to say.


----------



## TiffanyJeanne (Jul 30, 2009)

ARGH! All of these woodworking IDIOMS! I feel like my head's in a vice!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

"Remember that the Mighty Oak was once a nut like you!" 
"Deep roots are not reached by the frost…" 
"Quiet as a Wooden Indian." 
"Back when ships were made of wood, and men were made of iron.." 
"Firewood warms you thrice. Once in the felling, once in the hewing, and once more when burned." 
Of course, these are all probably dumb as a stump and others that are much easier to nail…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Much more of this and we'll be sending someone to the woodshed!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Pine is nice wood but has a lot of knots


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

He don't know his adze from a hoe in the ground.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is just plane silly.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like some of you have an axe to grind…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

not me ,
i feel so good,
i'm giong out to get 
hammered !


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Better put a CLAMP on this one or this will get out of hand!


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you ready to give a SQUARE deal? 
Be on the LEVEL? 
Be UPRIGHT? 
Follow the STRAIGHT and narrow?
Then stay LOGGED on LUMBERJOCKS!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Uh, oh! David's going to be sleeping like a log tonight…


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope I don't get CHOPPED for that one!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

only if i get board !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I laughed so hard I *stained* my underwear


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

We're all *finished* now!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

who's standards are you 
trying to 
MEASURE
up to dan ?


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Why? Can't COPE with it anymore Mike?


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I feel like I'm getting *box*ed in. My *Elder*s always told me that the *apple* doesn't roll far from the* tree*...
Maybe I should go to bed and *saw some wood*. You know, just put a *lid* on it for the night…Of course, that* hinges* on whether the Red Sox continue to put good *lumber* on the ball tonight…


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

Are we out of the woods yet?


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Well then see you when the sun shines over the WOODS tomorrow.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

"Life happens on the skinny branches", an extension of "being out on a limb"


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

how fir 
'yall goin yonder ?


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I think we should branch out and get to the root of the problem.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not giving naught for a knot.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I think we *nailed-it*, but I think we're *screwed*, we could be *finished*


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey these are great but *You're barking up the wrong tree*


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

in australia we use "as thick as a plank" for someone who isnt to smart (or isnt the full quid)

Hooky form down under


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Yew* guys like this *thread*? I *pine* for some sanity. That won't make me *poplar*, though. That's *oak*y-Dokey with me. I can always *wrench* out a *rebate*.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

From the Ole South (USA):

He's as worthless as *pecker wood*.
Someone's been "pulled wrong way through a knot hole".
It's "as flat as a buck". (A buck is a board)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is becoming a real "PINE in the ASH " ,
someone has " SAWDUST between his ears ",
and it's " KNOT me " !


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

*"Put wood in hole "* one for the old English LJ's


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

What?! Did everybody *leave*? Or form their own *splinter* groups?
Maybe everybody *turned* over a new *leaf*! I know my head is tied in *knots* with all this *gnarly* talk…I *figure* I just have to rem*ember* to take it with a *grain* of salt. So I'll just *bough* out! (Oooo, yeah, I know! Reaching…reaching LOL)


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Not really Mike. I hate TURNING in LAThE.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pulled the trigger


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Buck is a board? Then I must be bucking the trend.


----------

